
Pets, Cattle Politically Incorrect? - argc
https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/pull/18016#issuecomment-161932499
======
dward
I actually think that term "pet" alone is politically incorrect as it implies
that an owner is somehow superior. I prefer to call my non-human roommates
"companions"!

